# NJ Breeder



## donho1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Just lost my German Shepherd of the last 8 years adopted from the The Seeing Eye and looking for breeders in northern NJ.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Alkarah Kennels has two litters right now.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I got echo from Von Der Graf kennels in N. jersey
http://www.vondergraf.com/

and he's a fabulous dog. Little pricey though.

He's a pup from Krieger Nikko and Aurora

He's 19 months now and is huge 28.5 at the shoulder 98lbs


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I just checked she does have a litter right now.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Foo Lyn Roo,

Do you now if they send their dogs x-rays to either Penn Hip or get them a german "A" stamp? Because a most of their homebed breeding dogs are NOT on the OFA database, even though they say they have "good" hips.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Yes I believe she had xrays on their hips and elbow.
Not sure about the "standards" but she isn't a "home breeder"
well I guess she does do it out of her home. But she sells dogs to law enforcement etc.

I was giving the suggestion on personal experience, not as an authority.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What "homebred" means is dogs that THIS kennel is the breeder of, then they keep them and use them for breeding. 

You know, they have a litter and KEEP one (or more) of the puppies to use for breeding in the future.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Oh, hmm yes I think she does keep some. actually I know she does.
I noticed last night one of Echos brothers (i know because echo was from her P litter too) just sired a litter.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Okay I just checked Echos 
Sire
Krieger Nikko vom Barish, IPO3, BH,GDT,CGC, OFA "Excellent"

Dam
Aurora von der Graf, BH, OFA "Good" Hips and Elbows


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

darn you learn new things each time!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I kind of thought that dog might be Echos brother. And he (the brother) doesn't have OFA hips as he isn't even 2yo yet. And there is no record of him having OFA Prelimbs either. That is why I asked if you knew if they use another method of hip certification. Though my guess is that they don't.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

No, i mentioned to my husband that i know petro is under 2, and that is kind of odd no? I thought they didn't breed until they were older. But im hardly an expert at this.

Well I dont know .. all I can reccomend is I got a great dog from her. 
Other than that... the details are there on her page.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

we did have xrays done at our vet and she said he's fine. I dont know that we got him rated. it wasn't my big concern.

The only real issues we've ever had with him is he did suffer from Pano since about 6 months old.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Foo Lyn RooNo, i mentioned to my husband that i know petro is under 2, and that is kind of odd no? I thought they didn't breed until they were older.


Most folks in the US, don't consider breeding a dog before it is 2 something a "reputable" breeder does.

To be honest, it kinda bothers me that they also say this male is handler aggressive. (Though not in those exact words.) 

So they are breeding a male that was less than 18 months old (Actually roughly 15 months old.) when the puppies were concieved, that apparently hasn't had a hip certification, AND he is handler aggressive.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Foo Lyn RooNo, i mentioned to my husband that i know petro is under 2, and that is kind of odd no? I thought they didn't breed until they were older.
> ...


Doesn't sound too good.









Well I guess the creator of this thread can make a better informed decision.

I'll still stand by my doggie though... he's great.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I should say one of the reasons we were paired with echo was because she noticed he had a bit less drive and aggression than
his siblings.
It looks like that turned out to be true. While he's hard headed he's I wouldn't say he's a challenge to handle. He does have nerves of steal, nothing phases him.

We always thought him rather docile too, but he just started bite class, and seems he does have an aggressive side to him when provoked, that's why we see the class as so important.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I guess in summary.. all i can say is I got a great family pet from her.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Foo Lyn RooI guess in summary.. all i can say is I got a great family pet from her.


And when it comes right down to it, THAT is what matters most.


----------

